# Greta's prosyhetic foot



## tmsoday (Jun 11, 2011)

Greta is a young German Shepherd that arrive at Berkeley Animal Care and Services missing her right hind foot. The attached video shows Greta working with her prosthetic.

Fraulein Greta on Vimeo#


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Amazing.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

That is amazing. I hope Greta finds her forever home.


----------



## tmsoday (Jun 11, 2011)

Spelling could be much better. "Prosthetic", the "y" being next to the "t" my fingers got it wrong, and as a proof reader I definitely fail miserably


----------



## tmsoday (Jun 11, 2011)

More of Greta's videos and photos can be seen at:

https://www.facebook.com/GRETAFOOT


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow. 
pretty cool!
Greta looks like she really does like that prosthetic!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Wow, dogs never cease to amaze me. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## tmsoday (Jun 11, 2011)

*Greta has her new foot now she needs a new home.*

What Greta truly needs is a forever home. She has been at Berkeley Animal Care and Services since October 2012. The shelter and the volunteers have contributed the funds necessary to obtain Greta's new foot> The staff at the shelter and the volunteers have been working with Greta while she adjust to the prosthetic.

If only someone would step forward and adopt Greta.


----------

